# Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With extra Meat)



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2016)

*Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos *(With extra Meat)


These are for sure my favorite Ribs!!

I have always hated the way they remove nearly every little scrap of meat from the Beef Ribs before they sell them to us.

*So This Is What I Do:*
When I removed the bones from all of my Prime Ribs, I left about an extra inch of meat on the bone side of the cut, so I could have some Awesome Meaty Ribs. I’ve been doing that with all of my Prime Rib Roasts for awhile now.
I vacuum packed them individually, and kept them together in my meat freezer, so they’re easy to find.
This time I decided to Smoke 4 of the 9 Rib sections I had in the Freezer. Each Section has 2 bones.
These 4 sections weighed in at 7 pounds total. That’s nearly 2 pounds for each 2 bone Rib Section!!

*Day #1 (Prepping Ribs):*
Remove from Vacuum packs, Rinse, Pat Dry, apply Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce.
Then coat with Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Put all the pieces in a big bowl, cover it with plastic wrap & put it in the fridge over night.


*Day #2 (Smoking Day):*
9:30AM——————-Preheat MES 40 to 230°. Also Fill 1 1/2 Rows of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
10:00AM——————Place all Rib sections on one MES 40 Grill Rack.
10:00AM——————Put full rack of Ribs on second position in MES 40.
10:30AM——————Place smoking AMNPS on the left end of the bottom rack of my MES 40.
1:00 PM——————Stack all Ribs in foil pan, add Foil Mixture*, cover with Foil, and return to second position in smoker.
1:00 PM——————Reset Heat to 240°.
3:50 PM——————Shut MES 40 down, and remove Pan of Ribs from Smoker, and take to kitchen.
4:00 PM——————Uncover, Separate Ribs individually, plate, take pics, add sides, take pics, Sit down & Eat.

Just for the heck of it, I checked the IT when I got them inside. They were all between 198° and 205°. None of them were “Fall-off-the-bone”.
These Ribs were very Tender, just like the Prime Ribs they came from.

** Foil Mixture:*
6 ounces of Apple Juice.
2 ounces of Worcestershire “Original”.
2 ounces of Ken’s Honey Teriyaki Marinade.
Mix well——Then heat to between 150° and 200° before adding to Foil Package.


*The adding of the extra 1” of Meat makes these Ribs Totally Awesome!!*

Hope You All Enjoy My Pictures.

Thanks for looking,
Bear




Four sets of 2-bone Beef Dinos trimmed from my Prime Ribs, ready to Prep:









Close-up to show how much meat I left on the bones:








All coated with Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce:







Then they get a light coating of Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:







On Smoking day, we move out to my Grilling & Smoking Porch:







Get my AMNPS going with Hickory Pellets:







I put the Ribs on rack #2 of my 6 rack MES 40:







Here they are ready to pan & foil with my foiling mixture:







Fresh out of Smoker & ready to cut into individual Ribs:







All separated & ready to devour. Look at the meat on those Babies!!







Bear’s first Beef Dino Rib with Roasted Red Taters & Sugar Snap Peas:







Leftovers for a couple more meals & some Awesome Sammies!!!


----------



## okie362 (Apr 19, 2016)

That would make a great breakfast this morning!!  They even LOOK tender. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks, now I'm starving.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2016)

Funny, I just found a set of these in the freezer.  I thought I should cook these up.

I think you just pushed me to do it.


----------



## gary s (Apr 19, 2016)

Now that's a proper Beef Rib, The same around here, if you want any meat on them better do it yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great John, I know they had to be good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job as usual    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       I'm a little jealous I'm out of bones !!!

Gary


----------



## okie362 (Apr 19, 2016)

I typically cut my own but to date have always let the bone on the steaks.  Re-thinking that strategy now!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2016)

Okie362 said:


> That would make a great breakfast this morning!!  They even LOOK tender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Okie!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Funny, I just found a set of these in the freezer.  I thought I should cook these up.
> 
> I think you just pushed me to do it.


Thank You Adam!!

Let me know when you're smoking them, so I can go outside & get a Whiff !!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## muralboy (Apr 19, 2016)

Those look great - I have the bones from the 2 PR's I did this past weekend sitting in the freezer.  Bookmarked this just in case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2016)

Great looking Dino bones Bear! 

Points!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2016)

Way too much will power there Bear. Look how many bones you got there? I am like 3 bones, not three racks, and I am eatting 'em somehow.

Great jpb.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh yeah!  Those look great!Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2016)

Okie362 said:


> I typically cut my own but to date have always let the bone on the steaks.  Re-thinking that strategy now!


I like my Prime Ribs at about Med-Rare, but I like the fatty area around the bones done a lot more. Separating them like this allows me to do that.

Before I had a Smoker, I used to cut the bones off & grill them until real hot & Bubbly.

Bear


gary s said:


> Now that's a proper Beef Rib, The same around here, if you want any meat on them better do it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2016)

NICE! Now if we could only get Giant to cut them like that!!!!....JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 20, 2016)

BC, Nice job, they look meaty and delicious !


----------



## tropics (Apr 20, 2016)

Bear they look great,I don't buy big enough PR to bother doing them myself.Have a store in my area has some nice looking ones. Points

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 20, 2016)

Those look amazing Bear!  I learned that trick from you, just to buy the prime ribs whole and save the ribs for another smoke.  I'm lucky enough that some of the stores around here that make boneless rib eyes to sell, sell the ribs with a good amount of meat on them for 1.99-2.99 per pound.  POINTS!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2016)

muralboy said:


> Those look great - I have the bones from the 2 PR's I did this past weekend sitting in the freezer.  Bookmarked this just in case.


Thank You!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking Dino bones Bear!
> 
> Points!


Thank You Case!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2016)

BBQBrett said:


> Oh yeah! Those look great!


Thank You Brett !

Bear


Foamheart said:


> Way too much will power there Bear. Look how many bones you got there? I am like 3 bones, not three racks, and I am eatting 'em somehow.
> 
> Great jpb.


Thank You Foamy!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2016)

dang you did it when the wind was from the south I couldn't even get a whiff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





they look more like steaks then ribs.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> NICE! Now if we could only get Giant to cut them like that!!!!....JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

LOL---They'll cut them any way you want, as long as you pay the full Choice Standing Rib price.

Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> BC, Nice job, they look meaty and delicious !


Thank You CM !!

These really were Awesome!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2016)

WOW, what can I say Bear ?  Other than I wish I had a plate of them dinos...  Dang it, them ribs look awesome !  Nice smoke buddy !!    :drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> Bear they look great,I don't buy big enough PR to bother doing them myself.Have a store in my area has some nice looking ones. Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

I always buy Roasts between 5 and 6 pounds---Usually only 2 bones long. That size works perfectly.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Those look amazing Bear!  I learned that trick from you, just to buy the prime ribs whole and save the ribs for another smoke.  I'm lucky enough that some of the stores around here that make boneless rib eyes to sell, sell the ribs with a good amount of meat on them for 1.99-2.99 per pound.  POINTS!!


Thank You!!

These are Awesome this meaty!!

I wish I could find some for $1.99-$2.99!!  Doing them this way ends up costing me the same as the Prime Rib itself, because that's how I bought it. (Not that they aren't worth it)

I just hate the ones they sell that they even cut the meat out from between the bones (Little Triangular slivers of meat).

And Thanks For the Points!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice job Bear!

They look delicious!








Al


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> These are Awesome this meaty!!
> I wish I could find some for $1.99-$2.99!!  Doing them this way ends up costing me the same as the Prime Rib itself, because that's how I bought it. (Not that they aren't worth it)
> I just hate the ones they sell that they even cut the meat out from between the bones (Little Triangular slivers of meat).
> ...



Hhaha I hate those too.  Makes you wonder what they are doing with little triangular pieces of ribeye because I never saw any boneless steaks or roasts with little feet


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> dang you did it when the wind was from the south I couldn't even get a whiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that---I forgot to look at my Windsock!!

Thank You Warren!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> WOW, what can I say Bear ? Other than I wish I had a plate of them dinos... Dang it, them ribs look awesome ! Nice smoke buddy !!


Thank You Much, Justin!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Bear!
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> ...


Thank You Much, Al !!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 22, 2016)

Leaving the extra meat on is briliant, Bear!

Points for another innovation.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Hhaha I hate those too. Makes you wonder what they are doing with little triangular pieces of ribeye because I never saw any boneless steaks or roasts with little feet


LOL----Trying to visualize the roasts with little triangular feet.

I think the problem is the price of Hamburger is up so high nowadays, they don't mind taking some of it from a Great cut of Beef.

Bear


Disco said:


> Leaving the extra meat on is briliant, Bear!
> 
> Points for another innovation.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## rob sicc (Jun 27, 2016)

DAM BEAR!  Now you have me drooling.  I have a rack in the fridge.  time to defrost them and get them smokin.  Thanks for the kick start!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

Rob Sicc said:


> DAM BEAR!  Now you have me drooling.  I have a rack in the fridge.  time to defrost them and get them smokin.  Thanks for the kick start!


Thank You Rob!!

Glad you like these!!

Beef Ribs are my Favorite Ribs!!

Bear


----------



## naka (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh my word @Bearcarver  those are almost worthy of worship...They look great! I am in a small town (Beaufort, SC), going to have to see if the couple of butchers we have can do this. Not sure if BI-LO, Publix, etc. can do that.







Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

Naka said:


> Oh my word @Bearcarver  those are almost worthy of worship...They look great! I am in a small town (Beaufort, SC), going to have to see if the couple of butchers we have can do this. Not sure if BI-LO, Publix, etc. can do that.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!


Thank You!!

It's tough getting Beef Dinos with meat on them!!

The only way I can get Beef Ribs with meat like this on them is to buy the Prime Ribs, and cut them off myself.

Then I add an extra inch of meat on the bone side of my cut.

I start with about a 6.5 pound Prime Ribs, and end up with a 5 pound Prime Rib & a pair of Rib bones with 1.5 pounds of meat on them.

I usually do this with 5 to 9 Roasts at a time when they're on a Big sale.

Makes me good for at least a year.

Bear


----------



## naka (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Bear.

I'll have to remember that and get some pointers on how to what to do....

As always you are a wealth knowledge. 

Thank you
Eric


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2016)

Naka said:


> Thanks Bear.
> 
> I'll have to remember that and get some pointers on how to what to do....
> 
> ...


All I do is take my Fillet knife, and slice it about 1" from the bone in the Prime Rib, all the way through & all the way from one end to the other.

3/4" isn't bad either, but I like a lot of meat on my Rib bones!!

Bear


----------



## Bummed (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't wait to give mine a go tomorrow, yours look amazing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2016)

Bummed said:


> I can't wait to give mine a go tomorrow, yours look amazing!


Thank You!!

You won't believe how tasty Beef Ribs can be!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2017)

@Bearcarver last Xmas I picked up a bone in choice rib roast at Kroger @ $7.99lb. I cut the bones off (4) as you did. The other day they had the same @ $5.99lb. So I got two more roasts to get more bones to smoke all together. When I got them open to process, the ribs were already cut 2/3rds the way off against the bone with not as much meat on the bones so I could only leave meat on the last 1/3rd, making these look more like big lamb chops. After rereading your original post I found your IT temps at 198*F+ which answered my question. I'm going to try Smokinal's pork rib membrane on smoke tho finished IT of 195*F and was trying to find out Dino Rib IT without overcooking, being from a steak cut that is usually med rare. I prefer not to have FOTB ribs. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2017)

Dr K said:


> @Bearcarver last Xmas I picked up a bone in choice rib roast at Kroger @ $7.99lb. I cut the bones off (4) as you did. The other day they had the same @ $5.99lb. So I got two more roasts to get more bones to smoke all together. When I got them open to process, the ribs were already cut 2/3rds the way off against the bone with not as much meat on the bones so I could only leave meat on the last 1/3rd, making these look more like big lamb chops. After rereading your original post I found your IT temps at 198*F+ which answered my question. I'm going to try Smokinal's pork rib membrane on smoke tho finished IT of 195*F and was trying to find out Dino Rib IT without overcooking, being from a steak cut that is usually med rare. I prefer not to have FOTB ribs.
> -Kurt


Hi Kurt,

On ribs I never go by Temp, because the meat isn't thick enough to get an accurate reading.

I go by Time & Smoker Temp, and I have never had a FOTB rack yet--LOL--Even when I kinda try to get FOTB.

These having a lot of extra meat, I was able to get an accurate reading, which as I noted was just for the heck of it.

I left the membrane on one time, and it deteriorated into small pieces, which were a PITA to find except when you got disgusting pieces of rubbery membrane in your mouth. No Thanks---I remove it before Smoking.

And Yes---I hate when they pre-cut the Rib Bones off like that.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2017)

I bought 2 choice bone in rib roasts at $5.99lb. at Kroger. I Got them home and the bones were cut 3/4 the way off and tied back on. I've never bought bone in rib roasts or heard of them that way. I called the manager and said that last November and last December they were intact. This is their way of making it easy for people apparently to remove the bones and that I'll have to order the bones intact at the counter. Well these ribs will look more like lamb chops. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr K said:


> I bought 2 choice bone in rib roasts at $5.99lb. at Kroger. I Got them home and the bones were cut 3/4 the way off and tied back on. I've never bought bone in rib roasts or heard of them that way. I called the manager and said that last November and last December they were intact. This is their way of making it easy for people apparently to remove the bones and that I'll have to order the bones intact at the counter. Well these ribs will look more like lamb chops.
> -Kurt


Yeah, like I said above, I hate when they do that to Prime Ribs.

I always look real close to make sure they didn't do that.

I think they do that because it's hard for most people to cut the Chine Bone off.

One time I ordered 8 roasts, and asked the one butcher to remove the bones & leave an extra 1/2" on the bone side of the cut.

He did alright, but I find it a lot less hassle to just buy it "Standing" and do it myself.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, like I said above, I hate when they do that to Prime Ribs.
> I always look real close to make sure they didn't do that.
> 
> I think they do that because it's hard for most people to cut the Chine Bone off.
> ...


It was disappointing. Buyer beware. The first two were fine intact and I didn't know it's common to partially debone. But since others are familiar with this practice I'll just ask the butcher bone intact and untied because it's going to be processed at home. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr K said:


> It was disappointing. Buyer beware. The first two were fine intact and I didn't know it's common to partially debone. But since others are familiar with this practice I'll just ask the butcher bone intact and untied because it's going to be processed at home.
> -Kurt










   There ya go!!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thumbs Up   There ya go!!
> 
> Bear


I have never seen the chine bone/feather bone intact on a rib roast. They were always already removed with just the attached rib bone. So when I got these two roasts it was like getting a slab of pork back ribs with 3/4 of the ribs detached with zero meat on them. It's suppose to be (CFO-CHINE FEATHER OFF) BONE IN. 
-Kurt


----------



## forktender (Dec 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> *Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos *(With extra Meat)
> 
> 
> These are for sure my favorite Ribs!!
> ...




 Bearcarver

That looks awesome Bear, happy anniversary brother.
Bear you need to screw a cutting board onto that top rail of the deck, if you're anything like me something will end up in the dirt after a bad balancing act. LOL!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2020)

forktender said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> That looks awesome Bear, happy anniversary brother.
> Bear you need to screw a cutting board onto that top rail of the deck, if you're anything like me something will end up in the dirt after a bad balancing act. LOL!!!



The 30 min. rule is always in effect when Da Bear is at the cooker! Like spilleed food would need a 30 min timer at his house...LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2020)

forktender said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> That looks awesome Bear, happy anniversary brother.
> Bear you need to screw a cutting board onto that top rail of the deck, if you're anything like me something will end up in the dirt after a bad balancing act. LOL!!!




Thank You Forktender!!
I never set food on the railing---My balancing abilities are No More!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2020)

foamheart said:


> The 30 min. rule is always in effect when Da Bear is at the cooker! Like spilleed food would need a 30 min timer at his house...LOL




I had a Smoked Chicken Thigh hit the floor one time. It was last seen flying over My Pet Cemetery.

Bear


----------

